# Mason jars I never heard of..



## cyberdigger (Apr 18, 2009)

It was a WONDERFUL day for the first flea market action of the year. I went with 12 bucks, and came home with a cheesesteak, a sunburn, and these 3 jars.. if they're commons, that's fine, I'll use them. But I don't know my jars, so.. what did I get??[]
 L to R:   Whitney Mason Pat'd 1858,..  Double Safety, Kivlan Onthank Co Boston Pat'd,... and "LEOTRIC", Salem, NJ


----------



## junkyard jack (Apr 19, 2009)

Being a jar collector, I feel that any day you come home with jars is a good day[]
 You are correct in assuming that these are common jars. Here's a little info on them:
 1) "Whitney Mason" was produced circa 1900-1918. Aqua quart value is $6-8 dollars. There are many variations of this jar, mostly embossed "dots" that were probably vent holes in the molds.
 2) "Double Safety" was produced circa 1910-1930. Not much value in these, clear quart value is $1-3 dollars.
 3) "Leotric" was produced circa 1890-1910. Aqua pint value $6-10 dollars. Also alot of variations of this jar as well, smooth & ground lips, base embossings, etc.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice jars especially if you like them. Although none are rare you certainly got your money's worth.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi  junkysrd jack;  I was interested in your comment about the vent marks in the fruit jar molds.  When you see them they are usually 90 degrees from the parting line of the mold halves and just above the curve of the shoulder start. 
 Most jars were made in the press and blow process of a glass machine (ABM).  This process operated with an inverted blank mold that had closed around a neckring and guide ring assembly with the plunger a partial up position.  The gob of glass was delivered into the cavity and the cavity top was closed with a baffle.  Many of the baffles had a valve inserted in the center of the parison cavity in the baffle face.  Settle blow air was delivered through holes this valve, to push the glass gob down into the finish cavity of the neckring and guide ring with the plunger up.  This set the finish glass with a transfer ring or a lip to hold the parison form, when it was transfered to the final blow mold.  When the settle blow air hit the bob, it chilled the top surface edge of the glass gob, where it contacted the iron around the parison mold cavity.  Thus there is a ring of variable thickness around the parison.  When the plunger moves up to it's full up position it pushes the glass up against the rest of the parison cavity and the glass pushes the valve up into the baffles parison cavity to a flush position.  This causes a ring on the bottom of the jar; which is called a  baffle ring.
 These marks are to often referred to as a pontil mark, which they are not. 
 Just more information - for what it is worth.  RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks very much for the information!! []
 -the Whitney jar has the baffle ring on the base as Red described, no dots.. the Double Safety looks like it was made last week, and it will soon be holding some of my home-made marinara sauce.. the Leotric is my fav.. it has the ground top, and it's a Jersey jar! []


----------

